# customize 2000 Nissan Altima



## apoorv421 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, im new to the forums and during the summer i plan on customizing my dad's old nissan. do u think its possible if i use the following things, it will come out good? note, i am an amateur. 

Spoiler:
Amazon.com: Universal 52" GT Spoiler: Automotive

Body Kit: 
1998-2001 Nissan Altima Vader Duraflex Body Kit

Performance Parts: (probably not gonna because i dont know how)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/part-finder/slide-show/ref=au_pf_ss_next?ie=UTF8&dir=next&Model=Altima|881&Make=Nissan|67&asin=B000C5K5Q2&Year=2000|2000&partsNode=15710351&carId=001


I also plan on getting it painted with orange hood and orange top and orange trunk, while everything else is black. then im probably gonna add neon lights under it.
Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Fast and the Furious movies MUST be your favorite movie franchise.
I'm sorry but the big and goofy-looking spoiler is HIDEOUS! Orange body panels...FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

How about just going with a front lip and a 1" drop? Forget the spoiler and the kit and the paint and especially the neon lighting.


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

good choices...

that wing must add at least 10HP

the body kit is at least 15HP

have you considered stickers? it's like +1-2 HP for each sticker...


----------

